# Problema tensiòn reemplazo lampara led 12 V



## kozumi (Nov 26, 2009)

Estimados: estoy tratando de cambiar las lamparas o bulbos de marcha atrás de mi vehículo Citroen Xsara Picasso por lamparas LED de 3w. En principio funcionan perfecto cuando se conecta el cambio para retroceder, pero una vez que se retira el mismo (auto siempre en funcionamiento), las lamparas led quedan "prendidas" muy debilmente. Verifique con el tester y efectivamente cuando no està conectada la marcha atràs (esto es 12 v), existe en un voltaje de 5,79 v. No es mucho, pero suficiente para que la lampara led se "ilumine", causando un efecto poco recomendable (alguièn podrà suponer que el vehìculo està dando marcha atràs, cuando en realidad es lo contrario). Alguien sabe como solucionar el problema? Estaba pensando en colocar un relay de 12 v con algùn tipo de protecciòn, de forma tal que solo habilitara el paso de 12 v a la lampara led.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 26, 2009)

y con la lampara de 12 V instalada tambien estan esos 5.79V?


----------



## kozumi (Nov 26, 2009)

Correcto.  Tambièn estàn presentes. La làmpara original es de 21 W y yo la quiero reemplazar por lampara led de 3w. Con ello logro, ademàs de una baja muy importante en la intensidad de corriente- Los 5,79 volts no alcanzan a "prender" la lampara original, pero con la lampara led si, pues esta se "prende" muy debilmente, pero lo suficiente como para "molestar".
Gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 26, 2009)

Solucion: el relay... Salu2.


----------



## kozumi (Nov 26, 2009)

Tecnogirl: que tipo de protecciòn se te ocurre que deba incorporar al relay?
Mil gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2009)

kozumi dijo:


> Tecnogirl: que tipo de protecciòn se te ocurre que deba incorporar al relay?
> Mil gracias.


¿ Protección contra que cosa ?
El relee es un elemento bastante "Rustico", si *NO* le mandas más Volt del lo que se debe o sus contactos *NO* manejan más corriente que la que puede manejar, es muy seguro y confiable, incluso sobrepasando estas condiciones podrá seguir funcionando bastante tiempo.


----------



## kozumi (Nov 28, 2009)

Estimado Fogonazo. Lei por ahì (no recuerdo precisamente donde) que existe el riesgo de que el relee, en el momento de desconectarlo, quiera "continuar" o "inducir" el pasaje de corriente por la bobina para mantener su estado, provocando con ello un incremento de consumo (o incremento del diferencial de voltaje), de forma tal que puede llegar a fundir o quemar algùn otro componente. Recordà que tengo 5,79 volts "apagado" y 12 Volts "encendido" en la linea que quiero utilizar. Como protecciòn recuerdo que sugerian colocar un diodo zenner de forma tal que vaya "amortiguando" la desconexiòn del rele, sirviendo como protecciòn ante esa "inductancia" o estado de querer continuar el pasaje de corriente por la bobina. No se si fuì claro, y ante todo pido disculpas. Mil gracias por la ayuda, que serà bienvenida.


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 28, 2009)

Los coches modernos, llevan una centralita para las luces, lo cual estas centralitas estan programadas para mandar una cierta potencia de watios a cada luz, si no llega a esa potencia la centralita, se vuelve "loca" y funciona incorrectamente, a mi me pasó un caso similar con las lamparas de cortesía interiores, en las cuales tuve que poner una resistencia de los watios originales de la lampara original en el cable positivo (10 watios en la delantera y 5 watios en las dos traseras), para que los 15 led's en paralelo que llevo, no se quedasen encendidos todo el tiempo, lo que puedes hacer y probar es con una resistencia de 18 watios de 1 ó 2 Ohmios o el mas bajo que haya y con los led de 3 watios hacen 21 watios, lógicamente jeje, de esta manera la centralita es engañada y no se quedan encendidos los led's que pongas.

Citroen tiene fama que a la larga tiene muchos problemas de electrónica ya que la mayor parte de sus funciones es electrónica pura y dura pero de mala calidad por lo que tengo oido y comprobado en gente que tienen Citroen en sus casas.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 29, 2009)

quizas sea un sistema para verificar que las luces no estan quemadas.

igual fogonazo te cuento , lo que quizas quiso decir el otro, que escuho de por ahi pero lo esccho mal , ya que nada se quema, eso que puso son pavadas.

EL PROBLEMA CON UN RELE , que recientemente tuve y me complico algo que parecia facil es que son ----.........como son .
son reles pero no por eso son faciles .
la electronica no es soplar y hacer botellas, a veces pasas una tarde boludeando con pavadas.

rele de 12 v de lso mas comunes.
tension minima de disparo : 8v
tension minima de mantenimiento : 3 v en algunso , en otros 4 , en otros 5 , en otros 2v.

:cabezon:

y asi el loco queda pegado, peor que antes, la luz queda siempre al mango.

tenes que pedirle una mano a uno de el foro que sabe un monton, un tal jose zener .

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 30, 2009)

kozumi: Claro que los relays se queman... en tal caso podrias ver si en la caja de fusibles hay un zocalo disponible y montas alli el fusible para el rele. Su valor dependera del tipo de relay que elijas. De todas formas no debe ser de muchos amperios dado que la bobina no consuma tampoco mucho. Si no hay sitio en la caja podrias usar un portafusible. Salu2.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 1, 2009)

aca tenes el manual tecnico
http://www.scribd.com/doc/9617096/HDI-ManualTecnicoSpanishbydaggar


----------

